
Neural Net Learns to Play Atari “River Raid” - andrew-lucker
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFB6GSj5qFY&list=PLX1tECIw-CXVYcg4k4SJl92rmzU5-hflW&index=52
======
shahbaby
I want my 3 mins back

~~~
gus_massa
To be more clear, after 3 minutes the video ends, but the AI didn't learn
anything at all. Is there a blog post with more information or some successful
result?

